# saw a re-run of nat-geo



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

they had a trap set made of 2inch saplings and it go fuckedup by a believed/elusive crocodile gator and one guy they interviewed had a large series of scars positively i.d.ed as a large reptile with the skull/teeth resembled those of a crocodilian...

this trap was 12 feet long and 3 feet wide and it dug into the ground and the sapling were fresh... all that was left was bbroken saplings and splinters....

edit=it supposedly lives in trees and hunts at night acting like a log to ambush prey


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

say what now?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

are u high or drunk, sir?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> they had a trap set made of 2inch saplings and it go fuckedup by a believed/elusive crocodile gator and one guy they interviewed had a large series of scars positively i.d.ed as a large reptile with the skull/teeth resembled those of a crocodilian...
> 
> this trap was 12 feet long and 3 feet wide and it dug into the ground and the sapling were fresh... all that was left was bbroken saplings and splinters....
> 
> edit=it supposedly lives in trees and hunts at night acting like a log to ambush prey


He is referring to the Artrellia, or Crocodile Monitor (_Varanus_ _salvadorii_) it attains lengths of perhaps 4 to 5 meters (12 to15 feet), but has little mass compared to the Komodo or Water monitor lizards. The Papuan name, "Artrellia" means Dragon of the Trees, and the Papuans have great respect and fear of this animal even today!


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i found it odd that a croc could live ina tree.... very cool

it supposedly looks alot like a croc also


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

con man said:


> it supposedly looks alot like a croc also


 I don't know, I can't see much of a resemblance. Still an awesome animal, wish I had the room.

-PK
-


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

croc monitor are one of my favourite lizards.


----------

